# Cursor einbinden



## Justus (16. Juni 2002)

wie kann ich einen eigenen cursor in meine hp einbinden?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (16. Juni 2002)

style="cursor:url('blabla')"


----------



## Ripper (2. Juli 2002)

oder mit css

<style type="text/css">
<!--
      body
      {
      cursor: crosshair;
      }
-->
</style>

cursor muss nicht umbedingt im body stehen
und anstatt crosshair kannst du auch was anderes reinschreiben.

cu ripper


----------



## sam (2. Juli 2002)

für was gibt es die 
webmastertuts ???

closed


----------

